# If you could buy Amish bulk goods...



## Kim_NC

Our business has been approved to purchase wholesale from Amish bulk suppliers. We'll be selling at farmers markets, through our retail website, and eventually with an on-farm store of our own.

I'd need a little help with suggestions of "what to stock". We can get any and all of it - such as baking goods, canning supplies, herbs & spices, extracts, honey, dry fruits, nuts & seeds, dried veggies, pasta, rice, cereals, organics, gelatins, dry beans, soup mixes, dry snack mixes, chocolates, candies, old fashion candies, etc. 

What should I stock? What would you purchase in bulk for your home pantry?


----------



## Callieslamb

I used to be able to shop at just such a store...I really miss it!

I usually bought
Vital wheat gluten - for my whole wheat bread
soft wheat for pastries
durham wheat for pasta
hard white wheat (until the price went too high)
spices
soup mixes
dried beans (different than just pinto)
rices
buckwheat (for grinding for pancakes)
macaroon
large packages of jello 
cocoa
nuts

candies
choc covered almonds
cheeses
cook books
knives
baking pans
dried cream of chicken soup
powdered egg whites


----------



## Jeff54321

Kim_NC said:


> Our business has been approved to purchase wholesale from Amish bulk suppliers.


I am curious. Who made such an approval?


----------



## Kim_NC

Jeff54321 said:


> I am curious. Who made such an approval?


The bulk suppliers. I had to supply our business info, copy of retail tax id, info about farmers markets where we sell and our website adresses (for retail sales and the farm).

Thanks so much, Callie! Being from PA originally, I love the Amish stores. They have some of the most unique, hard-to-find and reasonably priced bulk goods. We're very excited to be approved retailers.

Additonal suggestions welcome. Thanks, All.


----------



## Stephen in SOKY

I have 4 Amish/Mennonite stores nearby, but only 2 I patronize due to excessive costs at the others. I also use Sam's for many bulk purchases. That said, I routinely buy these items from Amish bulk stores:

Cornmeal
Clear Jel
Sleeves of lids
Spices (Sam's has great prices, but limited selection)
Dried beans/peas/lentils (Not Pintos)
Cornstarch
Yeast by the lb.
Powdered Sugar
Pastry Flour
Oatmeal
Cocoa
Pasta in bulk (Not spaghetti)

FWIW, the stores I avoid often only offer these items in smaller quantities they package themselves. To me this defeats te pupose of buying in bulk. I don't want 2 lb bags of powdered sugar, I want 10 lb+ bags. One lb bags of dried beans are available at Krogers, I want 15 lbs+ or better yet list the price per lb & let me scoop out what I want.


----------



## katydidagain

I don't "stock up" but I do buy:

Herbs and spices
Semolina flour (medium grind)
Non grocery store types of flour
Baking powder
Red brown cocoa powder (different than Hershey's)
Nuts
Sometimes snacks
And whatever catches my eye. 

Maintaining inventory is costly. I won't word this very well but if you had a form/checklist with additional items you could offer and used this when you introduce your new "line", it might help you plan.


----------



## Joe123

Kim I was wondering are you going to be just selling local or are you going to ship items through out?

Good Luck on your business.


----------



## Joe123

Agree with rose2005 100% :clap:


----------



## lonelyfarmgirl

I would buy sleeves of canning llids


----------



## Tirzah

My MIL has sent me bulk items from an Amish Community. Things that I would order would be:

~Pectin
~Unflavored Gelatin
~Cocoa
~Herbs & Spices
~Teas
~Tapioca 
~Soup Mixes
~Yeast
~Cornmeal


----------



## Kim_NC

Katy - Thanks for the suggestion of a form/list. Inventory is very costly as you mentioned. We've learned in the food business to only stock items that will turn over in 30-45 days, or less for more perishable items.

We'll probably offer both smaller packaging and bulk to accommodate both types of shoppers. Situtations vary so much for individuals - even in our household 25 lb of bread flour or WW flour is workable, but rye flour or cornmeal are purchased in only 5 lb increments.

Rose/Joe - Online and Offline we'll be offering various products in 5 - 25 lb increments. Some things will be offered in smaller sizes - herbs and seasonings for example. Probably the most cost effective solution for bulk purchases will be to place advance orders and then come to the farm (Mt Airy, NC) for pick-up. 

We'll continue to use UPS for customers too far away to drive. We currently ship with UPS everyday for our existing online business. (They pick-up from our small warehouse here at the farm.) But it does add cost even though our rates are 30% less than walk-in USP store rates. The rates are based on weight and distance. 

Stephen - good point about the small packaging vs bulk. We also buy at Sam's Clubs, but you're right the selection is limited on some things. There are no bulk dry beans for example, except pintos and northern beans. 

Thanks Everyone for the lists of specific items. There are so many thngs to choose from, it really helps knowing what's most interesting/useful to people.


----------



## NCLee

Kim, since I've never had the opportunity to visit an Amish community, this is a whole new area of thought for me. Not sure what they sell as a matter of course. 

I would like to buy in bulk, a fairly large number of things. I can envision us spending a day coming in to pick up an order, if you have a lot of the basics that we can't buy in bulk here. (As long as your prices are reasonable, that is. And, I'm not talking about "cheap" as I know you have to make a profit to say in business.) And, not only foodstuff. I'd be interested in new "ol timey" things that our local stores just don't sell anymore. 

Looking foward to seeing what you decide to put into your inventory. I'd love an excuse to head west and visit your farm. 

Lee


----------



## partndn

Hi Kim,
The closest Amish community to me is the Shiloh store in Union Grove/Hamptonville.
They have incredibly good prices on every kind of spice and cocoa.
I have bought a little bit of everything there, but these two items have shown the greatest savings.


----------



## Kim_NC

How fun! I was looking for ideas/suggestions...but looks like I may get to help some folks acquire bulk foods, and have visitors too! 

Please give me about 10 days to finish compiling a product & price list. I'm currently working through a 105 page list! LOL. When it's ready I'll post something and send PMs.

In the meantime, any additional suggestions for the product line would be welcome.

Thanks again Everyone.


----------



## 7thswan

I buy flour and sugar in 50#. Smaller ammts-sea salt and flavored salts,spices, rice,oatmeal, olive oil, cheese,sausage and bacon,tapioca, sure-jell,bulk canning lids. Really alot of things and there is much more that I don't use, such as candy. They also have great cook books for cooking homestyle.


----------



## Tadpole

I'd love to buy bulk also. PM me please!!


----------



## pinemead

Before ordering, you might want to check online for wholesale bulk. Sometimes you can get less expensive from non-Amish companies that have the same things. Much of what the Amish sell in bulk is purchased from suppliers and repackaged, not grown/made by the Amish. I've seen bread being brought in to our Amish market from major bread companies and repackaged to sell. Not saying it's all that way, but I know that some is.


----------



## tallpines

At our local Mennonite store I buy in bulk:

pectin
yeast
spices
jello
flour
sleeves of fruit filling
cupcake papers
oatmeal


----------



## Getting There

My favorites:

Yeast
Gluten
"Exotic" flour (spelt etc)
nuts
canning lids

I'm also tempted by the many old-fashioned candies.


----------



## Kim_NC

Thanks for the additional ideas. I'm continuing to work on an inventory & price list.


----------



## partndn

Hey Tallpines...
Those sleeves of fruit fillings you mention..
I have always "eyed" them at my nearest store, but never tried. Please tell me your findings.
Occasionally I do some catering as a side job, and have thought they would make tasty EASY tart fillings, etc. Not just the fruit, but the cream chocolate and custard ones.
I am weird about buying from any store when I can't find a date on an item, not that I stick to every exp date exactly, but I just like to know.

Which did you try, how yummy was it, and did you use the whole thing or store some?


----------



## Guest

There was an Amish community here in Caswell county. the Amish moved on, but the guy sold the store. Its called Yoder's country market in Yanceyville NC. this is their website: http://www.yodersmart.com/
Rick and Liz(the non-Amish husband and wife owner/operators) are top notch people, and I bet they'd be glad to talk to you. They have several years experience already and could be invaluable in giving you suppliers, and telling you what sells best, etc.


----------



## tallpines

partndn said:


> Hey Tallpines...
> Those sleeves of fruit fillings you mention..
> I have always "eyed" them at my nearest store, but never tried. Please tell me your findings.
> Occasionally I do some catering as a side job, and have thought they would make tasty EASY tart fillings, etc. Not just the fruit, but the cream chocolate and custard ones.
> I am weird about buying from any store when I can't find a date on an item, not that I stick to every exp date exactly, but I just like to know.
> 
> Which did you try, how yummy was it, and did you use the whole thing or store some?



I've only purchased the fruit fillings and used them for coffee cake.
I've always used the complete package ----- 
I don't bake that type of thing very often so when I do, the family always thinks it is supper yummy.

Sorry, I can't be more helpful


----------



## amyd

Something I love to buy at my Mennonite store is loose tea blends. I'd order from you if you carried them, It's an hour and a half to the store that carries them so I don't get to go very often.


----------



## beaglebiz

We have a local store (here is the site http://www.bulkfood.net/ ) with all of the all of the things people mentioned, plus some bulgar wheat, dried cranberries, raisins etc...
local stuff like syrup, bulk honey, wheat berries...Dutch jell, plain gelatin by the pound,
heirloom seeds, with plants in the spring..free mule rides through the woods in the fall and at Christmas, home made doughnuts, plus local crafts, like soap, pottery, knitting, etc


----------



## amyd

Do you have a website/order list yet?


----------



## coalroadcabin

At our local store I buy:

Herbs and spices (the prices can not be beat!)
Dried fruit
ClearJel
Ginger Snaps (they have the spiciest gingersnaps I've ever had, Yum!)

Ours also has a deli so I buy my bulk cheese there.


----------



## mrsjenpeters

pies hahaha. 

i usually buy jams/jellies, breads, and homemade pastas from the amish vendor at our markets. i'd also buy honey and candies from them if they offered.


----------

